

Hi. Please check out my site. Questions/comments/suggestions welcomed. Thanx - ioncurr3nt
http://ioncurr3nt.com

======
andhapp
Is this digg type of service where people can rate the articles? Sorry it is
not very apparent from the first page. If it does have ratings then two
articles I have read recently just to ensure that your rating algorithm is
correct are: <http://zedshaw.com/blog/2009-11-6.html> by Zed Shaw and
[http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/10/alternate-sorting-
orde...](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/10/alternate-sorting-orders/) by
Jeff Atwood.

~~~
ioncurr3nt
Thanks for the response and links to the articles. Votes are based on a
timestamp, so a vote 1 minute ago has 120 seconds (or in this case, points)
less than a vote of the same rating one minute from now. It's a rating scale
of 1 to 5, and instead of multiplying an entire timestamp amount by 1, 2, 3,
4, or 5- which would make it almost impossible for articles to be ranked
dynamically, if not fairly, each rating is separated by 12 hours (or 43200
seconds), so a 'four star rating' 2 hours ago equals a 'three star rating' 60
minutes ago, which is equal a 'two star rating' right now. I chose not to add
negative votes, similarly to hacker news where there is only one upvote
option. If a user doesn't like something, he can simply skip it and move on to
another article or link he or she likes. It cuts down on trolls who downvote
everything with a "Ron Paul" topic, for example.

I appreciate the feedback about the appearance or lack thereof of rating
features. I'll look into it.

Alan. (webmaster@ioncurr3nt.com)

------
mailarchis
1\. The fonts and colors probably need to be changed. Right now its not easy
to read

2\. Maybe you can make the logo a bit smaller, move to left corner, it will
save you some space and you can bring the Popular Links section bit higher

3\. The search box should be probably somewhere on top.

Hope it helps. All the best with your venture

------
chaosprophet
You might want to add an 'About' page. Also your site seems to be designed for
a 17 inch monitor, so the sidebar gets cut off on my 15 inch monitor.

~~~
ioncurr3nt
The 'about' page is a great idea. The site's 'body' has a width 1200 pixels.
I'll rezise that. Thanks for the input. Alan (webmaster@ioncurr3nt.com)

